# LUSH and MAC Hauls



## ette (Jun 22, 2006)

The following ballistics:
Blackberry
Think Pink
Honey Bee
Black Pearl
Bubble bars in the following:
Creamy Candy
Little Monkey
Two Timing Tart
Pop in the Bath
MA Bar
Also:
Aromaco Deo (for my dad)
Sonic Death Monkey shower gel (THE BEST! Smells like chocolate. Addicting.)
Trichomania Shampoo Bar
Wiccy Magic Muscles Massage Bar




MAC Bronzer in Refined Enriched Bronze
MAC SFF in NC30
MAC Mancatcher
MAC Mystery
MAC Pearlizer in Good as Gold
MAC Fluidline in Delphic
MAC Paint in Magrittes
MAC Lipstick in Stroke of Lust
MAC Lipstick in Ramblin' Rose
MAC Sharpener
Lancome Fatale Mascara
MAC Haul #2 (sorry no pics):
MAC Pigments in Sunpepper, Night Light, and Dazzle Ray
MAC Lipstick in Apres Sol
MAC Lipstick in Awaken
MAC Blushcreme in Maidenchant
MAC Fluidline in Macroviolet


----------



## simar (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooh nice hauls! Lush is so addicting. I love MAC Pearlizer in Good as Gold, and the MAC sharpener works very well!


----------



## ette (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah I'm a total Lush ADDICT! I've had the sharpener before and love it.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

nice haul


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 22, 2006)

Great hauls.


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome hauls.


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## jn_woods (Jun 25, 2006)

Great hauls!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow looks like u got some great stuff


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow! tot your haul, looks realy nice!. now you guys are making me want to try some lush! *went of wondering if they have lush in holland*


----------



## ette (Jun 27, 2006)

^I would reccomend it to everyone!


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

that sounds expensive =] is lush really good? i heard a lot of good reviews but I am hesitant to buy anything


----------



## JennyBear (May 19, 2007)

Nice haul! I absolutely adore Lush! And that pearlizer looks great, nice pick! I went to MAC today, but sadly my haul was nothing like yours. It wasn't even a haul, just some concealer. =P

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super exotic* 

 
_that sounds expensive =] is lush really good? i heard a lot of good reviews but I am hesitant to buy anything_

 
Yes, Lush is excellet! I would reccomend it to anybody. It is handmade and great quality, not to mention that it smells absoultely amazing! I would reccomend Rockstar soap and Avacado bathbombs as a start. Their lip conditioners are quite, as well as many of their moisturizers! And as a plus, it's not expensive. There are 2 sizes of bathboms, and the smaller ones are only $3 so you've really got nothing to lose by trying one or two out.


----------



## eulchen (May 20, 2007)

oh my god, they really put a ribbon on EVERY ballistic/bubble bar/massage bar in lush USA? *imagines herself looping over 200 products a day* thats incredible, we just twist the bags and put a label on them so they close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice stuff you got there! and you still got a two timing tart, i love that but it got disconned in europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and lots of nice MAC, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@super exotic: if you like any recommendations you can throw questions at me, im working for lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@MACVirgin: yes they have! several in amsterdam, haarlem, maastricht... you can check the addys here:
http://www.lush.nl/?page=contact
plus: netherlands is cheaper than in the US and germany i think, not as cheap as england though...


----------



## foxyqt (May 20, 2007)

the creamy candy bubble bar is amaaazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & omg i so want Good as Gold and Maidenchant!! you so lucky hehe


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 20, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

